# 2011 national specialty



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Does anyone know where the 2011 national specialty will be held? The HCA website says that they are still finalizing the contract.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

It's in Raleigh, North Carolina. Actually the hotel is close to the airport, but I think the address of the hotel is probably Durham


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Oooh, my old college roommate lives in Raleigh. I haven't seen her in years. If I promised to show up with only one dog, she might let me stay with her... Now I wonder if there will be agility...


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

I don't know about agility- I haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Who do we contact to lobby for offering agility?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I"ve been to 2 Nationals and haven't seen an agility, I'm not sure..you would have to contact someone at the HCA with your suggestions...they could probably direct you to the right person.

Kara


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

My aunt just moved to Raleigh so I'm thinking of going this time. The only Havs I've seen in person were at Ann's playdate a year and a half ago. I would love to get to see some showdogs, too!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Hmmmm. We have old college friends who live near Raleigh. Would LOVE to see that area and meet some forum people.........


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Hey Kara this year they had agility. I have heard that they are going to it this year. I am going to take Gage!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

cool~~


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

margaretandluigi said:


> Oooh, my old college roommate lives in Raleigh. I haven't seen her in years. If I promised to show up with only one dog, she might let me stay with her... Now I wonder if there will be agility...


They did have Agility at the 2010 Specialy and Obedience. 
Pam


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I am really excited that it is going to be in Raleigh!!!


----------

